# 23rs!!!



## jstew03 (Feb 11, 2007)

After flirting w/a 27-RSDS (really liked the space in that model, but probably a bit much for my TV, not to mention just me, the wife & the pup), we went for the 23, our initial Outback lust. Many thanks to Colorado~Dirtbikers for his input on the TV & how it handled a 23 sized trailer in the Colorado Rocky Mountains (I ended up w/the same TV, smaller bed/axle tho). The dealer had what I believe is the same generator Dirtbikers has listed in his sig, so I might be hitting him up for opines on that shortly as well!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

congrats and enjoy!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi jstew03 
















on your new 23rs!

Enjoy it and Happy Camping!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats! Great TT you've got there.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Woohoo! Congratulations


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome! Enjoy your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

GREAT!!!

I'm sure you will enjoy it to the max


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats jstew03 on the 23RS
Now enjoy and have fun









Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

We have the 23RS and love it....


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats!!! Have fun, post often with pictures - if possible...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations on the 23RS great choice. You must be one good looking Guy or Gal







they onlt sell the 23RS to the best looking people









Have fun with it


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Nice unit!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Jstew, Hi, Cool deal, glad I could help.. I have the Champion 4500 Rv Generator.. Just PM me.. Its a great lil gen for the money and is pretty quiet too..

That 23 will work perfect for ya!

Carey


----------



## jstew03 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks to all, & thanks again for the help! I'm sure I"ll have tons of questions. Camping season just around the corner, can't wait!


----------

